# Do I plant the whole clump, or separate it out?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

One more newb question.

The couple of stem plants I bought are banded at the bottom with some kind of steel ring... do I take them out of this clump and plant them all together like so, or do I separate it out a bit and put them into their own individual spots?

Thanks for your patience,


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you take off the band, gently unwind the foam. then seperate the plants out, normally there are a 3-5 stems in a king eds bundle. Plant them individually, keep in mind how the stem width is and space them out accordingly. Best to keep the plants grouped together in the same area


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just to add to what has been said, when purchasing a bunch of plants or singles rinse them in the sink or a bucket of water to get rid of any unwanted hitch hikers( snails/snails eggs,debris,other plant remains etc) from being introduced into your setup.Prune them properly(taking off dead leaves or roots,) and if theres runners coming from the mother plant seperate them and re plant as well.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! Feel a bit silly asking AFTER I've bought them and AFTER I left them floating in the tank all day today... got busy with NYE festivities and can't get to them till tomorrow.

Hope there's no hitchhikers on board...! :/


----------



## Maple (Dec 30, 2011)

This is a very worthwhile video to watch if you are new to planting.
Tips and tricks for handling plants in the aquarium, Tropica Aquarium Plants - YouTube


----------

